# huntin/target bow pics!



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

My 09 Omen set up for hunting at the moment. shooting 330-335fps at 28" 67lbs with a 380 grain arrow. When I set it up for target it should be shooting 350+fps.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

here is my oneida BE ill try to shoot with the smaller stab but may go back to my 30in octane


----------



## chaseingmuleys (Nov 4, 2007)

my xforce 86 pounds 29 inch draw


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Is 86 pounds a typo or is it a custom bow?


----------



## jth091 (Jan 14, 2009)

Heres mine but i now has a hha ol5019.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Mission UX2...she is in the case until turkey in the spring


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

in my profile album.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Here are the pics of both the bows that I use for target

I'll get more pics up tomorrow


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

*my bow*

*3d/ hunting*









*target*









just change the stab length for target and might buy me some bigger arrows.

still need to buy me a target sight and scope


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

my s4


----------



## chaseingmuleys (Nov 4, 2007)

x-force hunter said:


> Is 86 pounds a typo or is it a custom bow?


no its custom


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

what on earth do u need 86#'s for a dinasoar


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Mach12 said:


> what on earth do u need 86#'s for a dinasoar


I agree thats a lot of poundage. Elite offers 90 pound bows though ..


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

chaseingmuleys- Props to a fellow heavy bow shooter! Mind posting a picture of yourself shooting that thing?

Anyone actually _want_ me to post pics of my longbows? I know a few people are getting tired of them.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

well they can get tired all they want if they dont likem go to another place, postem up kegan i like seein somthin different now and then:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Mach12

Here are my only two finished hunting bows. The short one is white oak, the long one is hickory. Both are sinew backed, the long one also covered in snake skins. Pulling almost 90# and a solid 80# @ 30" respectively. Next is a 70-75# to give myself a break in the cold weather:lol:.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

nice i like the darker one just because its got a bit more length to it. how do u shoot the bows for accuracy i tried some recurves but never could get use to it and never seem to hit the target. at 10 i was fine but at 20yrds i was missing everytime


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Very nice, Kegan! I want you to know that I am madly impressed with what you do with archery. Mad props to you!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys!

Mach- The darker one is a 70" between the nocks, and that extra length is pretty forgiving. That's a tip for anyone who wants to buy a longbow some day- shorter longbows may be a little faster, but they're harder to shoot!

As for accuracy, on a good day I can shoot about a 7" group at 20 yards, on a REALLY good day I can push a 9" group at 30-35. PRoviding a proper warm up I can shoot out to 50 or so (working on longer ranges), but not for long ends. It's with bows like these that I can also shoot milk jug caps out of the air at 5 paces too. Shooting a longbow is kinda like shooting a shotgun- you anchor and line it up with the target, but with the bow you just adjust elevation depending on how far. With practice and good form is comes pretty easily after a while (I mean, if I can do it anyone can!). I can make a picture of how it looks to me if you'd like?

Sighting In- Thank you! That means alot


A quick note about barebow shooting if you'll all endulge me. I recently went out to try and shoot my father's rifle, to get ready for the up coming rifle season. Pretty easy, right? Well, it should have been! At about 32 yards I shot a big 10" group to the left of the middle, about 5" from the center. Not very good shooting. I wasn't used to having my concentration at arm's length, as I normally pick a spot and aim the arrow in my peripheral vision- just pull up and shoot. So later that afternoon I picked up my bow (the long one in the picture actually) and went to take some practice shots. At 30 yards I managed to put my aluminum arrows in a little 6" group. Woo! Wish I could shoot like that all the time:lol:! Thing is, if you're comfortable with the bow (here I mean as long as it's not to high of draw weight), then shooting without a sight becomes a very simple process, and one that's perfectly accurate for hunting (deer are a soft brown color and usually have some hair out of place to concentrate and shoot at- alot easier than a FITA target). I'm sure it would be even easier with a compound- the release would make string plucking go away, a kisser button and low holding weight would make you very steady at full draw, and the blazing speed would make it easy to shoot between 10 and 50 yards because you wouldn't have to hold very high (at 55-60 yards the point of my arrow sits on the target). I personally think a person set up with a good compound shooting barebow would give alot of rifle hunters a run for their money. If anyone happens to have a bow that needs a sight, I'd really appreciate it if they could try that theory out and post some pictures


----------

